# Delay Cancellation of Visa



## ahmed1007 (Jun 30, 2013)

hi all

I am new to this forum and I need an advice from your side

I was working in a company in Abudhabi for 1 year and 6 months and now I got a job 
in Dubai freezone so I gave resignation to my company for a notice period of 30 days
After my resignation I got NOC from this company as per the request of the new company in dubai .After that i joined in the new company and start working there,
But my old company is delaying cancellation of my visa ,So what can i do to get cancelled my visa from the old company
Is there any legal procedure to cancel my visa directly with the MOL ?

So anybody please help me regarding this issue


----------

